# How do you store your hand tools



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I am redesigning and rebuilding the rack on the wall just behind my bench on which I store some of my hand tools: chisels, wraps , saw and so on. 
I need fresh ideas to redesign my rack. 
How do store your tools/ especially large saws, like panel saws? 
How do you store your hand planes? 
Mine are presently stored on an inclined shelf, I would prefer another system.
Pictures please.
Thank you.


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

I''ll be watching this one closely


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Currently I store my:

Hand planes on their sides (sometimes I retract blades, sometimes not).
Chisels, laid out on a shelf
Circular saws and the like all have their own drawer
Hand saws hang on the peg board
Clamps hang off of a perlon (8in metal cross member)

Like Hoakie says, I'll be watching this one as closely as he, since I also need some fresh ideas on this subject.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Help!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

You asked.

Handplanes









Clamps









Saws









Most everything else


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Mosquito, thank you for the pictures but this is not what I had in mind.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

^ more organized than my shop.

I store my planes in a wall hung till, chisels in a leather roll hung on the wall, marking & measuring in a peg board cabinet. Everything else …. in nooks, crannies, and drawers scattered all over the place.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

As of today…

My bench planes are stored vertically in a French-cleated, custom-made rack/till.

My hand planes (block, shoulder, and router) are stored in their boxes on a shelf.

My chisels and screwdrivers and saws are stored on a peg board with pegboard hardware.

My rasps and files are stored upright in a thick cardboard tube/cylinder cut down to size. It sits on my workbench, which is nothing more than half a sheet of plywood on two sawhorses. 

I am converting everything to French-cleat racks and cabinets, but that is a gradual process.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Jay, 
Do you have pictures?
Thank you.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Right now, all my stuff is stored on shelves along my garage wall. I built a chisel rack and a rack for my lathe chisels, but those are rudimentary things with holes and legs and not much else. It seems like you're looking for something more comprehensive and nicer. Here are some links to tool cabinets I'd like to have room for and make some day:

http://www.finewoodworking.com/PlansAndProjects/PlansAndProjectsPDF.aspx?id=34363
http://www.finewoodworking.com/PlansAndProjects/PlansAndProjectsPDF.aspx?id=27574
http://www.finewoodworking.com/PlansAndProjects/PlansAndProjectsArticle.aspx?id=30582

Rich


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I know, Bert, but you seemed desperate for replies, and that's how I store my stuff, for lack of anything else. My power tools are stored under a folding table at my parents' place. That's the best I've got for now.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

+1 for the French cleats, I used them to store my chisels.

A slotted box was made and stored underneath the garage door track for
planes and other accessories.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Kredegan
thank you for the links. 
I, in fact, worked out of the cabinets that Chris Gochnour (first link) made and they truly are beautiful but I am not thinking about building cabinets, more like racks.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

+1 for the French cleats, I used them to store my chisels.
Pictures?
Thanks


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Hand planes and chisels:








(http://lumberjocks.com/PurpLev/blog/30685)

All metal planes are in an enclosed cabinet which helps resist the humidity in the air here to some good degree. they are all accessible (no reaching behind things to get them) and take the least amount of depth to store (as opposed to angled upright).

hand saws are hung on hooks on he wall currently (only have frame saws so they won't fit well in a till):


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

very nice Sharon.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

No other idea?


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a pal who knows much more than I do about woodworking - and he made a chest to keep his tools in. He says that keeping the tools dust free will prevent rusting - because dust attracts moisture which causes rust.

What do the rest of you think?


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I bought some t&g pine at a firesale price and built a tool wall. I can't post pics at the moment, but will try to later. In the meantime, here's a link
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/69164


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I live in Utah and moisture and rust are not an issue here. 
Dryness is the issue.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I'll have to take a few shots at home and get back to you, Bert!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

half the planes reside here….









other tools…









other just hang around….









More just hanging around…









This wall seems to just keep changing. Thing show up, then go away to other locales. At my "Day Job" I have a two piece roll-around toolbox. I also have a few plastic carry around tool boxes for around the house.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I was expecting more answer.
Any one else has pictures?


----------



## GMatheson (Apr 9, 2010)

Mine is still a work in progress but this is what I've got so far.



























I plan on making a saw til to go on the wall next to it soon.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

If I had the money


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

GMatheson, very very nice.


----------



## GMatheson (Apr 9, 2010)

The inside doors have room for hanging tools on the front and back and I'm planning a few drawers on the bottom cubby holes. By the time it's all done it should hold quite a bit of tools.

The best part is it is completely built using large shipping crates salvaged from work


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

sorry but mine are for most of them in moving boxes :-(
since we have the house on the market and I have to restore
most of them but I will make a chest to have them in

but you can´t go wrong with frenchcleat system

Dennis


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/workshop


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice shop Don.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I was hoping to receive more replies and ideas than I received. 
Thank you to those who posted.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Bert, this is in progress. The blog has slowed to a crawl at the moment but I plan to continue it this winter. I am hoping to put my planes in this cabinet, not sure yet what to do for saw's.

http://lumberjocks.com/Timbo/blog/28500


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I was hoping to receive more replies and ideas than I received. 
Thank you to those who posted.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

"Good judgement comes from experience and experience comes from poor judgement." 
Amen and only for those smart enough to learn from their mistakes.
Thank you for posting
I am looking not so much for cabinet ideas ( as I have not enough room for a cabinet) but for racks ideas. This rack will be on the wall right behind one of my bench which is only 16" deep.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

I like PurpLev's setup.

Here's mine: http://lumberjocks.com/planepassion/workshop.

And a whole gaggle of posts on tool storage:


----------



## WoodworkingGeek (Jan 11, 2011)

My Cabinet! still have tools to put in. Thanks to the Woodwhisper!!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

All I know is that I am WAY BEHIND most of these LJs with all these fantastic storage systems. Keep those images coming! I promise not to drool TOO much, honest!... 8-p


----------



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

I bit the swartz bug and built a tool chest to store all my hand tools. I like the fact that when it's closed, I can run the power tools without getting a layer of sawdust on all my hand tools. If I did a wall rack, I would want it enclosed like a cabinet just for that reason.

Now, If I were strictly hand-tool only, then I could store them out and open, since I wouldn't be throwing sawdust everywhere.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I just do not have the room for a cabinet.
Last night I bought six magnetic strip at HF (all they had in stock) for $3.99 each instead of ( I believe) $9.99 each
http://www.harborfreight.com/18-inch-magnetic-holder-65489.html


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Here are the pics I previously linked.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh, and Bert. Those mag strips work pretty well. I have a few of them. I have one on my tool wall for my files/rifflers. 
If you're looking for a simple panel saw solution, my panel saw rack is about as simple as they come. I nailed a piece of 2×12 onto a piece of 4×4. Then used the saws to cut their respective kerfs into the rack. See above.

I'd rec'd skipping the gallows rack. Its proved to be pretty much worthless. It was one of those impulsive thoughts that sounded good at the time.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you all for your posts and pictures. 
I decided to use HF mag strips. 
I am almost done with my rack.,
When fully done I shall post pictures


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Here is the new tool rack I made;


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I do not own any hand planes. I keep my small hand tools in this tool chest I made.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Nice spacing saving Bert. Those dish washing components make

for a nice storage place as well.


----------



## BelleCityWW (May 28, 2007)

I use a combination of wall hanging, shelves, and drawers.



















Hand Tool Area…


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

A couple of different ways (for now at least).










This is how I am storing a bunch of tools now. It is an old Ulmia cabinet modified for my use. Not really happy with this though. In fact, the Record #080 cabinet scaper that you see on the left side is a replacement for one that fell from the same holding position (I am much more careful putting it away now). I have grown out of this cabinet.










Here are the bigger and more often used planes and miter box saw.










I keep my panel and joinery saws in a drawer under a bench.










This monster, 2' w x 4' h x 18" deep will become the new storage home. Now if I can just get past the holidays and get to finishing it!


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, but here's the French cleated plane till I made for my planes.










As I mentioned, I keep a few planes in their boxes next to the till. The chisels and screw drivers, not pictured, are just in typical pegboard hangers.


----------

